# Harper - Dean 28" Single Tube Tires - for your reference



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

They are nice tires and have been used by the Wheelmen for years.  In my opinion they are BY FAR the best choice.  The 1.5" have a straight ribbed tread and smooth sides.  The 1.75 are all smooth, and on the Harpers I have stretched them onto a 30" rim.  I don't know if you can do that with Robert's tires, maybe he'll tell us.  These pictures are of Harpers, but I'm sure Roberts look very similar as I understand they are made from the same molds.

28 x 1.5" Ribbed Tread - the size most of  you need for your wood rims









28 x 1.75" Smooth Tread - for early safeties that have early metal rims 1992 to 4 era generally


----------



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

Robert James' info

I am now open and making 28 x 1 1/2" tires for sell. They are $150 each includes shipping. Send check to:
Robert Dean Sr.
628 Jefferson St.
Saint Albans, WV 25177
They are black only , 4 ply , no name or size on side wal . For display only and made in USA are in 1/8" print on side wall.
Can call 5 PM - 9 PM EST M-F and 9 AM - 9 PM Saturday. 304-722-3115 . If I am not home there is an answering machine.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2012)

Those ribbed tires look nice!


----------



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

They are nice.  They are the BEST option if you want to stick with a single tube, and I think you should if your rims are good.  They are usable and durable tires.  We have Wheelmen who do centuries on them.  Search Harper on the Wheelmen forum


----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2012)

Great, now I have to get another rear rim or fix the one I have.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Great, now I have to get another rear rim or fix the one I have.




Glad I can be of service!  I'm sure Noah can make you a rim...


----------



## Robert Dean (Dec 19, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Robert James' info
> 
> I am now open and making 28 x 1 1/2" tires for sell. They are $150 each includes shipping. Send check to:
> Robert Dean
> ...




I have updated my address here. I have Pay Pall attached to my e mail address.
A50CROSLEYTRK@aol.com


----------

